# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  coole Musik-Videoclips

## schiene

Jede Menge guter Musikvideos in sehr guter Qualität findet ihr hier.
Läuft aber nur mit guten schnellen Rechner.
http://www.bvmtv.com/

----------

